# Nettoyer son iPhone



## MacFanatic (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir comment vous nettoyez votre iPhone ? Pour ma part, au debut j'utilisais le petit chiffon Apple fourni avec l'appareil. Maintenant, je fais de la buee sur l'ecran puis je frotte avec un simple kleenex : ce qui est bien plus pratique au boulot. En revanche lorsqu'il s'agit d'un nettoyage de "printemps", j'utilise un produit pour mes lunettes (pas de Vu) et un chiffon non-pelucheux. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Dagnir (1 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

voilà les préconisations d'Apple en la matière :

*"Entretien de l&#8217;iPhone*

Pour nettoyer l&#8217;iPhone, débranchez tous les câbles et éteignez l&#8217;iPhone (appuyez sur le bouton Veille/Activation, maintenez-le enfoncé,puis faites glisser le curseur à l&#8217;écran). Utilisez un tissu doux, légèrement humide et sans peluche. Évitez que toute humidité pénètre dans les orifices de l&#8217;appareil. N&#8217;utilisez pas de produit lave-vitre, détergent domestique, aérosol, solvant, alcool, ammoniac ou produit abrasif pour nettoyer l'iPhone."


(source : http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/tips/  Notions élémentaires > Entretien de l'iPhone)

Personnellement, j'utilise le chiffon de mes lunettes pour un nettoyage quotidien. Et une fois par semaine, un essuie-tout (pas de marque ;-) ) légèrement humide.


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

J'utilise le même produit que pour nettoyer l'écran de mon ordianteur  avec un chiffon de papier


----------



## Dagnir (1 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> J'utilise le même produit que pour nettoyer l'écran de mon ordianteur  avec un chiffon de papier



càd ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

T'nB
Nettoyant pour Ecrans et claviers
"mousse de nettoyage"

Très efficace


----------



## MacFanatic (1 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour tous vos messages ^^


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Et si tu veux diminuer les traces de doigts essaie *anti-glare Film set* de power support


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'utilise toujours le même produit , pour mes lunette comme pour mon macbook , c est des linguettes pour lunettes achetés en super marché ... c est tres alcoolisé donc tout s'évapore en 1 seconde , ces petits sachets se mettent partout , dans un sac ou dans la poche ....


----------



## La mouette (4 Décembre 2008)

pas mal vais essayer


----------



## pao2 (4 Décembre 2008)

Avec iWash.


----------



## hotblood (4 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> T'nB
> Nettoyant pour Ecrans et claviers
> "mousse de nettoyage"
> 
> Très efficace



Idem et c'est ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux; du coup, le macbook y passe aussi;


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

Iwash ?


----------



## Dead head (5 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Moi j'utilise toujours le même produit , pour mes lunette comme pour mon macbook , c est des linguettes pour lunettes achetés en super marché ... *c est tres alcoolisé* (&#8230



Et c'est tout à fait déconseillé par Apple (voir plus haut).


----------



## kaos (5 Décembre 2008)

Parce que apple ne sait plus quoi faire pour se proteger et se decharger de tout conseil etc etc .... tout comme la poste qui prend en charge ton colis et qui stipule qu'en cas de problèmes ils ne sont pas responsables 

Les linguettes sont pas agressives pour les plastiques c'est fait pour ...et puis elles sont à peine humidifiées , j'ai tenté les mousses comme cité plus haut mais j'aime pas du tout.

_Sinon il y a une solution qui marche bien , employée par les familles de riches , c'est la femme de ménage imigrée , sous payée , elle depoussiere super bien les claviers , ecrans  etc ...   La discrimination n'abime pas les plastiques de la pomme  et laisse comme une bonne odeur de frais dans la maison_


----------



## BlueVelvet (6 Décembre 2008)

Une soluce humide, genre lingettes etc., me semble totalement inappropriée pour l'iPhone ou l'itouch.
Même si c'est marqué «pour l'iPhone», cela ne veut pas dire que c'est indiqué... Vous abimez votre écran avec ces cochonneries chimiques.
Un chiffon en microfibres, à sec, c'est tout.


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2008)

Bluevelvet , je parle de ça si dessous , ça abime rien du tout , chque verre de mes lunette coute le prix d'un iphone  tu connais quand meme ? c'est pas vraiment inbibé de produit chimique , meme pour l'ecran de mon macbook c'est génial , c est le seul moyen de retrouver son ecran comme au jour du déballage . bon je nettoye pas mon iphone toute les heures avec , je fais avec un tissu à lunette comme tu cites dans ton méssage.

Les photographes utilisent ça aussi de temps en temps pour leur objectif ou pour l'apareil. J'ai pas connaisance de dégradations engendrée pas de le linguette optique.


----------



## arvi74 (3 Novembre 2009)

Re,

Je réponds une dernière fois sur à  ce post...

J'avais proposé l'utilisation d'un patch nettoyant décoratif en microfibre spécialement conçu pour les mobiles, écran, ou autres appareils mobiles...

Apparemment, les modérateurs ont jugé qu'il s'agissait d'une publicité pour une marque; je m'excuse auprès d'eux d'avoir cité la marque.

J'indique donc au lecteurs qu'un produit existe spécialement conçu pour cela... 


Aux modérateurs : le produit "Vu" c'est pas de la pub ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Sinon il y a la solution adoptée régulièrement dans certains posts du forum : le passer à la machine à laver...


----------



## jmk-photos (4 Décembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> Bluevelvet , je parle de ça si dessous , ça abime rien du tout , chque verre de mes lunette coute le prix d'un iphone  tu connais quand meme ? c'est pas vraiment inbibé de produit chimique , meme pour l'ecran de mon macbook c'est génial , c est le seul moyen de retrouver son ecran comme au jour du déballage . bon je nettoye pas mon iphone toute les heures avec , je fais avec un tissu à lunette comme tu cites dans ton méssage.
> 
> Les photographes utilisent ça aussi de temps en temps pour leur objectif ou pour l'apareil. J'ai pas connaisance de dégradations engendrée pas de le linguette optique.



Mon propos est surement HS, mais il est dit que les photographes utilisent ce type de linguette pour les optiques ... 

Personnellement, je déconseille très fortement d'utiliser ce type de linguette pour nettoyer vos optiques, uniquement un chiffon micro fibre !


----------



## stephobs (17 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ces petites notes bidonnantes dans un forum sérieux!



kaos a dit:


> Parce que apple ne sait plus quoi faire pour se proteger et se decharger de tout conseil etc etc .... tout comme la poste qui prend en charge ton colis et qui stipule qu'en cas de problèmes ils ne sont pas responsables
> 
> Les linguettes sont pas agressives pour les plastiques c'est fait pour ...et puis elles sont à peine humidifiées , j'ai tenté les mousses comme cité plus haut mais j'aime pas du tout.
> 
> _Sinon il y a une solution qui marche bien , employée par les familles de riches , c'est la femme de ménage imigrée , sous payée , elle depoussiere super bien les claviers , ecrans  etc ...   La discrimination n'abime pas les plastiques de la pomme  et laisse comme une bonne odeur de frais dans la maison_


----------

